# New to Chiclids



## Aneura (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi,

I am new to Chiclids. I have only ever owned Geos and Rams before. I am recently looking to start a new tank and am hoping to go a chiclid route. I love the Geos and the Rams they are some of my favorite fish, but I am not sure what fish pair well with them.

I have a 75gallon tank. I plan to get a Common Pleco as well as Geos. Are there any other chiclids that work well with Geos / rams? If not what SA Chiclids pair well. I know chiclids can tend to the aggressive side so that is my concern in picking out the proper mixture to place in the tank. I am interested in having a couple of different types in the tank and I am also hoping for some color.

I currently use gravel, but would sand be a better option for the Geos? Also I read and heard about rocks and currently I use your typical aquarium decorations. Should I lean towards a more natural look with rock formations over the normal decorations. I also have fake plants that I attach to the side of the tank to add extra cover for fish to retreat to.

Thank you in advance for any advice you can provide. I am working on cycling my tank currently and hope to add fish as soon as the tank is ready.


----------



## Stepnik (Mar 25, 2016)

Welcome, shout out to CT!
Let me first say I have never owned a Ram or Geo, BUT if I had to go by what I have read Geo's dont do well with aggressive fish, someone who has owned them can chime in later. My 2 cents would be, Acara's, Jewel's ect... (The only advice i can offer is that I have an electric blue acara which is made by sexing a blue acara with a ram, so science tells me those 2 can be put together)
What I can offer though, is some insight into your other questions. 
First off, I had gravel in a tank with a BN Pleco, Green Terror, and Convict, and they were fine. They didnt seem to care at all, but once I moved them to my 150g, I moved to "play sand". I find it is 10x easier to clean (once it is in the tank) and my BN sometimes will sift around in the sand for fun. It helps to have some bottom feeders to help clean the excess food that does not get eaten right away. 
In terms of decorations, I will advocate for some sort of rock structure in a part of your tank. IME Cichlids love to swim in and out of spaces that are just exactly their size, specially rocks - makes them feel safe I guess. So creating a large rock sculpture in the middle of the tank with a lot of places for them will be beneficial. 
I do love the plastic decorations too though, and in fact I have a large sunken helicopter in my tank; I incorporated it into the rock formation so it looks as natural as possible - 
I don't use real plants - too much work for me TBH. There are plenty of plastic plants that looks real enough on the market. 
I am creating the thread to my tank once I finish it tonight, so I will post pictures for reference.

Dither fish are something to consider at this time as well. IME adding these types of fish the same time you add your cichlids will allow them all to find a spot to live at the same time, and reduce the possibility for some unsuspecting tetra to be too close to someone else's home and get attacked. - Some people may disagree and that is fine, I can only speak to my experience.
I like Bala Sharks, and Silver Dollars - many people like the Bleeding Heart Tetras and Clown Loaches.
Lots of info here, let me know if you have any questions. I know all the good stores (and owners) in and around CT as well if you need help finding anything.


----------



## Aneura (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks Stepnik for your input. I opted for Sand and I already love the look it gives to the tank. I went with two pieces of driftwood that positioned create a lot of little tunnels for the fish. I ended up starting with three Geo Surinamensis and am looking into the next level once the tank is fully cycled. I looked at the Acara's along with Jewels.


----------



## harsmann (Jul 17, 2005)

what sort of pleco are you planning to add?


----------



## harsmann (Jul 17, 2005)

harsmann said:


> what sort of pleco are you planning to add?


I had a breeding triangle of BNs - lots of fun.


----------



## Aneura (Apr 23, 2016)

I am thinking about doing 3-4 Bulldog plecos. My last pleco was a common, but I think I'd rather some smaller ones since they are more active and wont' dominate the tank at full size like a common pleco would.

In doing some research I am guessing I do not have the Surinamensis Geo's as they appear to be rare. I am guessing it is an altifrons based on what I've read as well.


----------



## Stepnik (Mar 25, 2016)

I haven't seen many Bulldogs, post some pictures after


----------



## Aneura (Apr 23, 2016)

Yea I have to find them first. I'm pretty sure I saw a couple at the Aquarium Store I frequent, but if not I'm sure they can order them for me. I don't plan to add them for another month so I can make sure the conditions are perfect for them.


----------



## Aneura (Apr 23, 2016)

So I've done some research and I think I'm going with this line up "eventually", but it will take time to add them all.

Geo - 3
Pitbull Pleco - 4
Key Hole Cichlid - 2
Bolivian Ram - 2 
Port Acara - 2
Angel - 2
Silver Dollar - 2


----------



## Granamyr (Dec 16, 2015)

The 3 Geophagus Altifrons (if they are that) are going to get too big for your 75 gallon eventually. I don't think it's a good idea to try to put Geo's, Keyholes, Bolivian Rams, and Port acaras in that size tank either. If you're for sure going to keep the Geo's you should look at not doing any of the other cichlids and get some buenos aires tetras, or some other type of dither fish to help the geos be more calm.

Also silver dollars are a schooling fish and will be stressed in groups of less than 5 at least most will say 6. Plus in my opinion they get to big for a 75 gallon tank with as fast as they are when they get spooked.

Depends on what you're trying to do though, if you're planning long term that stock is not going to work for your tank unless you have a major upgrade planned


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I would find a different Pleco, the Bulldog Pleco (_Chaetostoma_ sp.) is very aggressive toward their own kind. I placed 5 in a 125 gallon tank - there is only one surviving. He did not directly attack the others unless they came out into the open where he could see them. So they crawled under the rocks, and starved themselves to death, which is why I didn't realize they were dying until it was too late.

They also prefer much cooler waters, low 70s F at most, which is why I think mine was so aggressive, as I kept him too warm at 80 F. They like a strong current as well, and I suspect the very strong currents where they live keep them from killing each other in the wild, as they have to work too hard just to stay in place.


----------



## Aneura (Apr 23, 2016)

Mr Chromedome said:


> I would find a different Pleco, the Bulldog Pleco (_Chaetostoma_ sp.) is very aggressive toward their own kind. I placed 5 in a 125 gallon tank - there is only one surviving. He did not directly attack the others unless they came out into the open where he could see them. So they crawled under the rocks, and starved themselves to death, which is why I didn't realize they were dying until it was too late.
> 
> They also prefer much cooler waters, low 70s F at most, which is why I think mine was so aggressive, as I kept him too warm at 80 F. They like a strong current as well, and I suspect the very strong currents where they live keep them from killing each other in the wild, as they have to work too hard just to stay in place.


What would you recommend for a pleco grouping. I was hoping to go with some smaller ones. In the past I've had bushy nose and common plecos. the common pleco thrived in the tank previously, but was huge and I would prefer smaller ones.


----------



## Stepnik (Mar 25, 2016)

Bristlenose Pleco's only get to be about 6"


----------



## Aneura (Apr 23, 2016)

Stepnik said:


> Bristlenose Pleco's only get to be about 6"


I had one of those in my very first tank although I was really new to having these type of fish and did not provide the proper care. I could see them going nicely in the tank and I like the size. Thanks.


----------



## Aneura (Apr 23, 2016)

Another question I've thought of is water movement in the tank. I find that my waterflow is not very strong I have only the water flow from the filter. It is not adjustable to increase the waterflow. I am wondering if I should purchase something to increase the flow of the water.


----------



## Stepnik (Mar 25, 2016)

What are you using for filtration? I have 2 filter on either side of my tank and that seems to circulate the water enough. BUT if you want, Ebay sells circulation and wave pumps for under 50 bucks, that might help if you want some movement.


----------



## harsmann (Jul 17, 2005)

Aneura said:


> Stepnik said:
> 
> 
> > Bristlenose Pleco's only get to be about 6"
> ...


I used to have 3 - they were great fun to watch and very prolific. One favored nest was a half coconut shell, another nested under a big piece of driftwood. They loved eating squash (I used screwcumbers for weight), and I probably lost the two of them because of didn't feed them properly.


----------



## harsmann (Jul 17, 2005)

Aneura said:


> Another question I've thought of is water movement in the tank. I find that my waterflow is not very strong I have only the water flow from the filter. It is not adjustable to increase the waterflow. I am wondering if I should purchase something to increase the flow of the water.


I'd say it is a good idea. Partly to make sure that there are no (flow-) dead spots in the tank, partly to increase aeration of the water through surface water movement. I have an extra pump in the aquarium end opposite the filter outlet.

Also, your fish may like the extra flow (or not - depends on the species, and I don't know about Geos).


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Aneura said:


> So I've done some research and I think I'm going with this line up "eventually", but it will take time to add them all.
> 
> Geo - 3
> Pitbull Pleco - 4
> ...


I think you probably have a little too much for a 75 gal.
I also think port acara is potentially too aggressive fish for a keyhole, ram and geo (depending on what kind). IME, large males were always territorial. Mine always claimed a small space and were frequently squaring off with rival males such as male JD or male black belt. IME, a 'tough' fish compared to other acaras. Maybe not as aggressive as some green terrors, but a lot more capable and higher up in the pecking order. Certainly more aggressive then blue acara. They get good size as well; 8" and very thick and heavy for their length. Might be fine as a young fish, but I think you would be better off with blue acara.
As mentioned already, probably don't have the space for silver dollars. They can make decent tank mates for many cichlids but really are poor dithers anyways, because they are so skittish. Actually, in most tanks I think it's the cichlids that are performing the dither role for the silver dollars! Some kind of smaller schooling fish like giant danios or BA tetras would likely be a better choice.


----------



## Aneura (Apr 23, 2016)

BC in SK said:


> Aneura said:
> 
> 
> > So I've done some research and I think I'm going with this line up "eventually", but it will take time to add them all.
> ...


Thank you for your input. I have decided to move away from the Keyholes and Acaras. I still intend to go with Rams. I will most likely go with some BA tetras as dither fish. I have also decided to swap the Bristle nose pleco in for the Pitbull.


----------

